# Saying Hi and My Plan



## CaseyGetsBig (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm a 35 year-old woman who wants to purposly gain a little weight. This is unusual for me because I have spent most of my life focussed on dieting (sometimes successfully, sometimes not). Last year I was around 140-150 lbs and in good shape since I was jogging and bike riding almost everyday last summer.

Over the past 8 months, I slacked off on the exercise and put on "a few pounds". I eat a healthy diet, lots of veggies, lean meat, not a lot of processed food, so I figured I couldn't have gained more than 10 lbs really.

I pulled the scale out yesterday and weighed myself for the first time since last summer and WHOA!!!......it said 179.6 lbs! That's officially the highest I've ever weighed! It was a little bit of a shock! That's almost 30 lbs gained since last summer!

But the thing is, I've been feeling great the past few months. I like the extra weight in my belly (I put it on mostly in my belly and my boobs). I like the extra curves and padding. I haven't felt self conscious carrying around some extra fat like I would have a few years ago.

In fact, I wouldn't mind gaining an extra 20 lbs and bring my weight up to an even 200 just to see what it's like. My plan is to maintain my current weight and strengthen my legs and my core muscles for the rest of May and then at the beginning of June, start adding a little more to my diet and watch my weight climb slowly over the course of the summer. I want to do it in a healthy way because I am and want to continue to be an active person.

Thanks for reading this far! I didn't mean to write a book!

One last question...The only part of my body right now that I'm not happy with is my butt. It's kind of flat. Do any of you gainers out there have some personal experience with getting a rounder butt through exercise, supplements, massage, anything that might work? (Please don't say surgery. I want to do it all natural!) Thanks in advance!

Here's a pic of me wearing my jeans that I could fit in last September! No way those jeans are going to button now!


----------



## jarhead78 (May 5, 2011)

It's so lovely to read about a lovely lady who is purposefully growing her curves, good luck with it and I can't wait to see how you look at 200


----------



## CaseyGetsBig (May 5, 2011)

Awww! Thank you Jarhead! You made my day:blush:

The more I think about it, the more I want to see what I look like at 200 lbs too! I'll post pics of my progress once I start gaining.

I might have made it to 180 today. I had a huge plate of nachos for Cinco de Mayo


----------



## imfree (May 5, 2011)

You look nice, Casey. Eating healthy and being active sounds like a very good plan to me.


----------



## CaseyGetsBig (May 5, 2011)

Thank you imfree! Everyone is so nice on this forum 

If you or Jarhead or anyone else reading this has any tips or advice on how to reach my goal in a healthy way, please let me know! This is all new territory for me.


----------



## bobsjers (May 5, 2011)

Always nice to see someone gain and being happy doing it.

Unfortunately, body shape is hereditary, and really can't be changed. I look forward to seeing updates on your weight.

Bob


----------



## strataadvance (May 6, 2011)

Very nice figure! Did you mention how tall you are? I read your whole(nice) post and can't recall.
I think squats would be nice for your butt. And since you are now a big girl you'll be surprised how strong your legs are.Are you planning to gain the 20 lbs in three months so that you are sporting a dynamite 200+ lbs in a swimsuit on Labor Day? 
Best wishes and congratulations on this Intoxicating self-discovery.I can't wait to see more photos of you now-and then as you gain. Take Care. Matt


----------



## CaseyGetsBig (May 6, 2011)

Thank you all for being so encouraging and supportive!!! 

Hi I'mfree & bobsjers! Thanks for the sweet comments!

I think bobsjers is right about body shape. I will probably never have a big booty, lol! However, I'm going to do some butt workouts from youtube and hope for the best. 

Matt, thanks for the suggestion of squats! I will definitely be incorporating them into my workout. As for your questions, I am 5'8", so not tall, but not short either.

I'm planning on gaining the weight slowly. I've never gained weight on purpose before so I don't really know how long it will take to reach my goal. If I reach it by the end of summer, then yeah, I will be at the community pool in my swimsuit in all my 200 lb glory!!  And I will be sure to post pictures!


----------



## imfree (May 6, 2011)

CaseyGetsBig said:


> Thank you all for being so encouraging and supportive!!!
> 
> ...snipped...



Thanks for your post, Casey. Gaining slowly is great, as that gives your body adequate time to strengthen and adjust as you gain. It's also wise to not eat much of things that aren't good for you like high sugar, fat, and, especially, high salt foods. High salt is really bad because that can lead to fluid retention, which looks like gain on the scale, but is bad for you. A good doctor agreed with my statement that 200 lbs of extra fat is less dangerous than 20 lbs of extra fluid.


----------



## CaseyGetsBig (May 7, 2011)

Imfree, thank you for the good advice! You are absolutely right, and I agree on all those points. I think it will be easier on my body to gain the weight slowly. 

I cook most of my own meals so I can easily avoid excess salt (I don't use it much). I try to eat whole grains, I love veggies, and fish and chicken. As a long-time dieter, I'm pretty conscious about my fat intake. 

So I'll be eating my normal balanced diet over the next few months...I'll just eat a little more. Extra helpings, saying yes to dessert more often, a protein shake with my breakfast. I can already tell I'm going to enjoy the journey! :eat2:


----------



## Tracii (May 7, 2011)

Step aerobics is good for the butt I've heard.


----------



## CaseyGetsBig (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Tracii! I do have a step aerobic DVD around somewhere. That would be good for the legs too which I also want to build up. 

I took a couple "before" pictures today so I'll have something to compare with when I reach my goal. I have a nice little belly starting.


----------



## Tracii (May 8, 2011)

You do have a start on the belly looks like.
When I started gaining on purpose I got a huge muffin top first then my butt and hips got huge.


----------



## thefaa21 (May 8, 2011)

You have some really cute pics, good luck with your gain. I'm sure you will look great at 200 pounds.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 9, 2011)

CaseyGetsBig said:


> Thanks Tracii! I do have a step aerobic DVD around somewhere. That would be good for the legs too which I also want to build up.
> 
> I took a couple "before" pictures today so I'll have something to compare with when I reach my goal. I have a nice little belly starting.



Looking great already


----------



## CaseyGetsBig (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys! You gotta start somewhere! 

I went shopping the other day and tried on some stuff to see what clothing sizes I'm starting at and this is what I found out:

The only shirts that fit me were XL and even some of them were a little tight. 10 more lbs and I'll be shopping for shirts in the plus size section. 

My jeans size is now a 14. When I reach 200lbs, I think I will be a size 16/18.

I also know that this could be a permanent change for me. Once I'm that heavy, I might not be able to lose the weight easily (or at all) even if I tried to. I'm OK with that!


----------



## jjgreen14 (May 11, 2011)

Hey Casey,

Great job on the start you are having. The most important thing is to enjoy the journey and feeling content in your own skin.

On the info you were looking for, I might be able to help you. I'm not 100% sure how accurate these materials are but they are advertised as self-help e-books for people's problems. one is on "weight gain for women" and the other is "increasing butt size". As most e-books are, they charge you a bunch of money and give some advice. Whether it works or not, who knows?

Let me know if you want to see them.
JJ


----------



## Roy C. (May 24, 2011)

I have to agree with others, take it slow and let your body adjust.


----------



## CaseyGetsBig (May 25, 2011)

@ jjgreen14 - Thanks for the offer but most of what I was looking for is freely available online.

Just an update...I've been going on walks every day and doing butt/legs/core exercises to build some muscle. It has been working really well. I didn't want to lose any weight, so while I was eating the same food I usually do, I started eating bigger portions. 

I was surprised to find that bigger portions plus the daily exercise was keeping me at exactly the same weight. I didn't plan to gain a whole lot this month, just build some muscle, but I really didn't want to end the month at the same weight I started.

So I added a bedtime snack every night (instant oatmeal and a glass of whole milk). I started to gain a little, very very slowly though. I decided to add a protein shake in addition to my regular breakfast (1 scoop protein powder, 3 scoops brownie mix, and whole milk). That seems to work really well. I put on a pound or two already.

I'm waiting till the end of the month to weigh myself and take updated photos.


----------



## Noir (May 30, 2011)

Welcome to the boards casey and I hope your gaining is going well. 200 is definitely a nice first step to see how you like it. Everyone is giving great advice so I'm not sure what else I can add for tips but I will say eating right before bed is your best bet to put on weight. I noticed you said a small snack befre bed which is great, if you want to try to put weight on faster, you ca always try a whole meal right before sleep time. I walk everywhere myself but im also sitting a lot of the day because of work or what not and I have noticed my core staying slim but my butt and thighs have gotten a tad softer over the months. Obviously my physics are different from yours but it may help you. When you aren't on a busy busy day and have Time to relax, I would suggest to take it. You may start seeing a soft improvement on your lower body frame.


----------



## CaseyGetsBig (May 31, 2011)

I made it to 185! 

View attachment 94096


Next mini goal is 190 by the end of June.


----------



## strataadvance (May 31, 2011)

CaseyGetsBig said:


> I made it to 185!
> 
> View attachment 94096
> 
> ...



Wow! That is Wonderful! 192.That's what I'm guessing


----------



## degek2001 (Jun 6, 2011)

CaseyGetsBig said:


> I made it to 185!
> 
> View attachment 94096
> 
> ...



I like your new belly. Youre curves are so sweet and lovely. I hope you'll enjoy the new weight en gain to 190...
<3 Henk


----------



## strataadvance (Jul 1, 2011)

HI Casey! Did you make your goal? Or Exceed it?!? 
Matt


----------



## highlanderburial (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope your still happy with your body at this point Casey. Good luck to you either way.

HB


----------

